# Solved: ATI Radeon x1950 Pro query about power supply needs



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a 256mb ATI Radeon x1950 Pro. It requires a direct connection to the psu. But the power cable coming out of the card splits into two. I have connected one of them up and i runs fine. Do i need to connect the other one up (as i will need to unplug something else) to get better performance?

Many Thanks


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You need to post the exact make and model of your power supply. Per the ATI site the power recommendations for that card is "*450-Watt power supply or greater, 30 Amps on 12 volt rail recommended (assumes fully loaded system)*"

http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonx1950/radeonx1950pro/specs.html


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You should connect them both. Doing so reduces the 12V current through the wires by half, lessening the chance that the wire or connector will overheat.

(Back in the early Pentium days it was fairly common to see MOBOs where the connector was burned for the four red wires).


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

win2kpro, i will have to take the PSU or CPU heat sink out as the label on the PSU is covered by the heat sink.

I've actually found out that a particular cable coming out of the PSU can go directly into the graphics card. I'm guessing the cable i had coming out of the graphics card before i removed it was just a splitter ???? (http://www.ocworkbench.com/2005/gigabyte/gv-nx78T256v-b/Picture 4166 copy.jpg - the one on the top right is what i had before)


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

Just checked the PSU and its a N350P (350W) !

I guess i need an upgrade?

Out of interest what will happen to my machine if i continue to use a 350w PSU?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

What *will* happen? I don't know. What *could* happen, you could stress the PSU causing failure, and many times when a PSU fails it takes out other components such as motherboard, memory, add in cards, etc.

Due to some of the recent advancements in high tech machines with high powered video cards we are at the beginning of a revolution in PSU construction. *PC Power & Cooling* have used large single 12v rail construction for quite some time, and now other manufacturers are starting to "see the light". *Silverstone* just introduced a PSU with a large 12v single rail http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256010 (80 amps on the 12v rail.)

*ThermalTake* has several multiple 12v rail PSUs with high amperage such as;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153053 (20 amps on 12v1 and 12v2 and 36 amps on 12v3 and 12v4)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153043 (18 amps on 12v1 and 12v2 and 30 amps on 12v3 and 12v4)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153054 (20 amps on 12v1 and 12v2 and 36 amps on 12v3 and 12v4)

The *Corsair* HX-620 with multiple 12v rails is designed with "power sharing" on the 12v rails (see paragraph 8) http://www.corsairmemory.com/corsair/HX_power_supply.html

Of course other manufacturers building with multiple 12v rails also incorporate power 
sharing between the rails you just have to check the manufacturers specs to see if they 
incorporate power sharing.

The whole "ball game" with PSUs is changing and I expect over the next year or so there will be some major changes, probably more manufacturers offering high amperage single 12v rail units.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is an interesting article on power supply myths from PC Power & Cooling. Myth #8 is not totally correct since some manufacturers such as Corsair with their HX-620 do incorporate power sharing between the 12v rails.

http://www.pcpower.com/technology/myths/


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

Many Thanks for that info. However i am on a budget.

Is this PSU ok to purchase?
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/109552


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Your link does not work. Win2kpro is correct. You need a better power supply. While your system might seem to work ok with the 350W ps, what is happening is that your power supply is being made to work at max capacity all of the time.

Think about it; you do not drive your car flat out all of the time do you? If you did I doubt you would get much time out of the engine.


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, better put my old ATI Radeon x300 back in while i wait for my new PSU:

Hiper 580W Type-M Black PSU - SLI Certified with APFC

This is the PSU the link above is pointing to.


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

ok, so i got a Hiper 580W Type-M Black PSU - SLI Certified with APFC

tried to fit it in. it fits fine but things are not lined up. the socket for the AC power cable is not lined up with the hole in the case and the fan on the PSU is facing the inside of the tower. I've got the wrong type of PSU, right?

For information I have a Dell Dimension 8400.


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok so i bought this one http://www.power-on.com/ea550u.html

but i can't see a toggle switch on it to toggle the voltage to 240V. It just says 'full range' near the 3 pin socket.

So i guessed that meant it would support a range of voltages with no need to toggle so i installed it anyway. But when i powered up i just got a flashing light on the power button on my tower and it would boot up.

any ideas whats happening?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You never mentioned having a dell before. Dells often use proprietary power supplies; that means that it is NOT standard. 
You need to check with dell to see if your system uses a standard atx type power supply or a dell type power supply. Even though the atx power plug looks that same, some wiring has been altered in the dell unit.

*Again check before you do anything else.*


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

the link i gave you (http://www.power-on.com/ea550u.html) is made especially for dell machines. i had to pay bukets loads to get it imported from america. so it is the right one.

Its almost a replica of my original PSU.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Try this;

Unplug the PSU from the power source. Unplug all the PSU leads. Plug the PSU into the power source. It *should not* start up. If it does start up, then there is an internal problem with the PS ON circuit in the PSU.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

What is the full model of your Dell machine?


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> Try this;
> 
> Unplug the PSU from the power source. Unplug all the PSU leads. Plug the PSU into the power source. It *should not* start up. If it does start up, then there is an internal problem with the PS ON circuit in the PSU.


Done that. No the PSU did not start up. so i guess its ok.


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

win2kpro said:


> What is the full model of your Dell machine?


Dell Dimension 8400


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim8400/SM/techov.htm#wp1060221

Scroll down this page and you will see the 24 pin main power connector. See if your power connector is pinned out the same way.

Also, is the part number on the power supply Part Number 9PB55003XX


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

mine is a 20 pin but this website http://www.power-on.com/ea550u.html says its configurable to 24.

and yes the part number is 9PB5500307


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Hmmm, Dell shows a standard ATX 24 pin pinout for the Dimension 8400. See if the attached pinout looks like the pinout on your old power supply.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If the old power supply pinout doesn't look like the one I previously sent, see if it looks like the one attached.


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok I have sorted it.

Not sure what i did this time round but it appears i may have not have put the no. 24 pin with the no. 1 pin into my mother board. Previously must I put no. 3 with no. 1.

I just following the diargram on this page: http://www.power-on.com/ea550u.html.

Many Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Is the problem now corrected? Is the machine running normally?


----------



## TiNiB (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes thanks, the machine runs fine now. I don't think i made the correct connections previously.


----------

